# FreeBSD 6.2 -> 7.0



## TDOie (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

Im new to FreeBSD so excuse the stupid question. I'm currently looking to upgrade my server from 6.2 to 7.0 I found a guide how to so thats no the problem. Its a live web server providing hosting to alot of people and so Im looking to avoid downtime etc. I'm wondering how likley it is for me to experience problems or even a complete mess? Not alot of stuff on there ports wise (Apache , php, perl , oident, irssi,) the usual for a webserver.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

It shouldn't be a mess, that is: if you are certain of how to do it, because there are a lot of incomplete or downright erronous 'quick howtos' around the 'net. As long as you remember to run mergemaster(8) somewhere in the process (this can be a lengthy and time-consuming process, consider using -ai or -Ui flags, and do not skip the mergemaster -p run in the beginning!) *and* to force-rebuild all of your ports, it should be fine. Might as well update straight to 7.2 while you're at it.


----------



## TDOie (Jun 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It shouldn't be a mess, that is: if you are certain of how to do it, because there are a lot of incomplete or downright erronous 'quick howtos' around the 'net. As long as you remember to run mergemaster(8) somewhere in the process (this can be a lengthy and time-consuming process, consider using -ai or -Ui flags, and do not skip the mergemaster -p run in the beginning!) *and* to force-rebuild all of your ports, it should be fine. Might as well update straight to 7.2 while you're at it.



Thanks for the reply.

Could you recommend a good guide?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends on the way you want to upgrade, using source (c(v)sup to RELENG_7 (or RELENG_7.x for a -RELEASE install instead of a -STABLE install), 'the 11 steps' in /usr/src/README) or binary (freebsd-update).


----------



## TDOie (Jun 8, 2009)

I've actually gotten myself mixed up. I'm on 6.1 , no binary update


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

6.1 should have it..
http://www.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD-Security/2006-05/msg00041.html

And it's supposed to be in ports as security/freebsd-update too.

I'm not sure if it can perform the leap to 7.2, so you might want to hop to 6.2 and then use the built-in freebsd-update for the quantum leap. This is supposing you run a stock 6.1-RELEASE with a GENERIC kernel.


----------

